# Would you believe I got married?



## seavixen (Jun 9, 2006)

Visual evidence:





We got married on June 6th at Sunset Bay Beach, and just got back from our little honeymoon (having already gone to Maui, nothing extravagant was necessary). It was a lovely ceremony with handfasting, vows, and ring exchanges. The specks in the picture are the dove glitter things that were being thrown.

Oh, and I got my dress from China on eBay for less than $200.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2006)

Very much congratulations. That dress looks absolutely wonderful on you. And he's definately striking in that outfit himself.  Again, congratulations!!  Hope you had a lot of sex...
I mean..... Uh, food!? ?  

*sigh*  Seriuosly though, congratulations, and wonderful news.


----------



## FEast (Jun 9, 2006)

*Congratulations*, *SeaVixen!* What wonderful news! You look absolutely beautiful, and your gown is gorgeous! Here's wishing you and your new hubby much love and happiness!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## ripley (Jun 9, 2006)

Best wishes for a long and wonderful life together!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations and you look LOVELY as a bride!!!!!!!!!!

You got married on my own 30th anniversary~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:shocked: 

Hugs, Kara


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 9, 2006)

Congrats! and I love that dress..of course..I love purple  WOW..how awesome..here's to many years of happiness


----------



## Ash (Jun 9, 2006)

You look beautiful and incredibly happy! Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## grey1969 (Jun 9, 2006)

What a beautiful bride! Congratulations and best wishes for a wonderful future together.

- Wayne


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jun 9, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> What a beautiful bride! Congratulations and best wishes for a wonderful future together.
> 
> - Wayne



I'm sorry this is not any better, but I'm going to go with "What he said!"


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow... I have to agree the dress is just gorgeous, but your radiance is just bursting. Congratulations! :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Jun 10, 2006)

You look gorgeous, Sea, and your bouquet is so pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations! Gah, I love good news from good people


----------



## Tina (Jun 10, 2006)

That's wonderful, SeaVixen. Beautiful picture. May you have many loving, happy years together.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2006)

Great locale! Great dress! Great flowers! Great Groom 

Great news!!

Best wishes!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 10, 2006)

Many congratulations and best wishes for a long and happy partnership together!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

Couldn't happen to a cuter couple!  Congrats Congrats!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow! Just gorgeous all the way around... congratulations and best wishes to you!


----------



## CaliBBW (Jun 10, 2006)

Beautiful dress and gorgeous location. Congratulations and wishing you mnay years of happiness.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 10, 2006)

You look beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## seavixen (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! And thanks for the bouquet compliments... I will pass them on to my stepfather, who made it! Most of the flowers are from my mother's garden... including the beautiful purple roses. We were so lucky to have some blooming at just the right time.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2006)

Am I the only one who wants to see more photos from the wedding?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 10, 2006)

* CONGRATS!!!!!

You look so beuatiful in your dress. Your Groom looked very good in his tux.
May you guys having many many wonderful, fun filled years together! *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see more photos from the wedding?


 *No, I would like to too!

So are you going to Post More my dear?*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations! This dress makes your beauty come out really nicely. You two make great couple.


----------



## Mini (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats! Best wishes for you and your hubby.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations!! I love the dress, the flowers, everything. And it looks like you had a beautiful day. I also, would like to see more pics. You are a gorgeous bride.


----------



## jamie (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh wow, congrats SeaVixen... you look absolutely amazing!


----------



## Jane (Jun 10, 2006)

YAY!!! SeaVixen. Many happy years together!!

You and your hubby look so happy, and you are radiant. Great dress.


----------



## missaf (Jun 10, 2006)

Your flowers really bring out the color in your dress, what a beautiful touch! I'd love to see more photos, too!

Congrats, you look great together!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 10, 2006)

Such happy news. Congrats Seavixen, all the best to you and your new husband.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 10, 2006)

Seavixen....you look absolutely gorgeous!! Breathtaking, infact. Wow!!
I love the way you are looking at each other!! So cute. I wish you both much happiness. And kudos on the the dress...just stunning!! One of the prettiest I have seen!!

Can we see more pics?? (I love weddings!)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 10, 2006)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, _gorgeous_, SeaVixen! Best wishes to you, and a hearty congrats to the groom!


----------



## GPL (Jun 10, 2006)

Julia, this is sucha good news!!
I'm glad to hear you are doing fine, very fine I may say.

Congratulations on your wedding, hun! I hope you both live happy together for many many years. Your dress is just amazingly beautiful, so are you.
You both must be so happy. He because he married one of the cutest Dimensionsgirls ever and you for marrying him! You lucky bastards...

Thank you for posting and enjoy every little thing in your life.

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 10, 2006)

Seavixen, you are positively radiant. Congratulations and best wishes for a long, happy, love-filled life together.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2006)

Lovely *S*


----------



## seavixen (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay, I'm still working on editing the photos that were taken with my camera and obtaining photos from others, but I'll share what we have done at this point.

My husband has put them on his flickr, and you can see them here.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 10, 2006)

Fantastic pics, Julia. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 10, 2006)

You two look like you'll have a lot of fun and you look AWESOME!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 10, 2006)

*You Guys look so cute together! Beautiful Pictures!*


----------



## seavixen (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 11, 2006)

You look adorable and the two of you look even MORE adorable together! Congratulations!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 11, 2006)

Congradulations, to the lovely bride and the lucky groom. May you two have a wonderful life together.


----------



## Cat (Jun 11, 2006)

You both look wonderful and very, very happy. Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your photos! Oh, and I love the good luck spider, too!


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jun 11, 2006)

....come with me, my love...to the Sea, the Sea of Love...I wanna tell you...oh how much.....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 11, 2006)

More pictures........goody!

You two look soooo much in love......does this old heart good to see it!!!!
Hugs again, Kara:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooo beautiful, the bride, the groom, the dress, but most of all the setting.... what a wonderful celebration.  

Decades of happinesss and fun for you both !


----------



## Carrie (Jun 11, 2006)

Sea, thank you for sharing this with us! What a wonderful picture of you both; you look absolutely beautiful and just radiant with happiness. Best wishes for a long, happy life together!


----------



## Pink (Jun 11, 2006)

wow you look beautiful and the location was gorgeous 2. 
Congrats!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 13, 2006)

I can only echo that you make a beautiful bride! May you and your groom share a lifetime of happiness together!!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I can believe it..........why not? You are beautiful and in love. You go girl!!!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Visual evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the photo of your hands - so romantic....:wubu: 
That dress is kickass! eBay rocks for getting high quality, inexpensive wedding stuff; I bought my wedding gown on eBay when I got married, too. ​


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I missed the link to additional photos earlier. Thanks for sharing, Sea.. It was a beautiful day indeed. 

*goes back to dreaming*


----------



## AtlasD (Jul 12, 2006)

You look stunning, and I hope your new hubby realizes what a lucky guy he is to get such a smart, creative and beautiful lady. All the VERY BEST to you both.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 12, 2006)

How beautiful and happy you look!!

Congratulations​


----------



## KerrieKat (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations! The dress is stunning!


----------



## toni (Jul 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You look gorgeous and the dress is beautiful.


----------



## leighcy (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm really late on this, but congratulations! You both look wonderful and I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats! You guys both looked amazing! I loved all the pictures! I want more! hahaha


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 17, 2006)

Congradulations!
​


----------



## olivefun (Jul 18, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Thanks everyone! ..... We were so lucky to have some blooming at just the right time.



hehe

There's a lot blooming in that photo!

All kidding aside, this is one of those picture-tells-a-story images.
You look very happy, and it is clear, this is a state and not a pose for the camera.

I send you the happy thoughts I feel for you.

Olive


----------

